# Looking for lessons in Virginia



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I guess not...*sigh*


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

See if you can find a driving club near you, and also look for mini horse breeders, they may know of someone


----------



## trvlingheart (Aug 4, 2009)

There is a guy that does weekend driving classes up in North Garden off of 29 I think. My mom took driving classes up there, 

Rebecca Terrill - Bundoran Belgians << That's my mom in the pic!! lol 

Maybe this place could work, or contact them and see if there is a place closer to you!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll check these out. I actually wouldn't mind taking a week or two to travel for an intensive course.


----------



## zwarte (Oct 18, 2008)

Who trained Coriander?


----------



## zwarte (Oct 18, 2008)

This is all relative, but Dragstra Stables doesn't seeem all that far away from you. I'd love to be as close. 

How is Wikke coming along? I really like the idea of giving my guy a traditional friesian training that includes driving. He


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Are we talking about _driving_ lessons or _riding_ lessons? Sorry, I'm lost.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Well she posted about driving lessons in a driving section, so I'm not sure why you are confused...


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

OH! Driving _horses_! Got it. Wow I feel dumb. I didn't see it was in this section


----------

